# Please compare DecalGirl skins with GelaSkins



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I had almost settled on DecalGirl skins to pick out the perfect one, and there are SO many, but then I browsed GelaSkins and there are many that I love there too.  Can anyone compare the two as far as ease of applying, safety to Kindle if has to be removed, and durability?  I see that they are more expensive than DecalGirl skins.  I appreciate any input.  Thanks!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I would say they are about equal.  I have used DecalGirl and GelaSkins on my Kindle.  The GelaSkin was a bit thicker than DecalGirl.  There is a skin on GelaSkins that I just adore but I really detest the blank space around the keys, it would be very distracting for me.

A lot of people are not bothered by it so if you are not, go with whichever skin you like the best.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree. The only thing holding me back from trying Gelaskins is that area around the keyboard. I've used Decalgirl for years to skin everything from iPods to our wii.


----------

